# Dash tread



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Do you guys want it back? yes or no. Some post will be gone. I just need some time to look it over. thanks Lendell


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

It doesn't matter to me whether or not you bring it back. I'm already embarrassed enough for a number of the members here who commented. I always thought this hobby was supposed to be fun.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, the thread on another BB was locked down because it had degenerated into some sort of family feud. People seeking information on Dash cars should be able to get an honest assessment of their good and bad points without the sarcasm and bad language that were included before.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ditto what RichD said, bring it back with a PG rated version.
The Truth is out there


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

dans bodies and most everything he touches is top notch slot car stuff but his attitude doesnt do him any good trying to sell anything he makes without taking a little bit of critisicm (not spelled correctly lol) i have been following that post and wow was it getting nasty. its just too bad for everyone he couldnt learn to be a bit more calmer in the way he responded;(


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

There are some on this board who are apparently "gods" of the hobby and are treated as such. They can say anything in any type of tone and it is tollerated. Others not so much. Ask yourself this. How many people who actually make something do you want to drive away? 

Remember, civility goes both ways. A lot of times its not the question you ask or the comment you make but the tone used. Their was plenty of attitude from both sides in the thread from the very beginning.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I say not needed

if someone has a legit question, let them post it. 
there are enough smart folks here who can provide a solution.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I think Dan used the fowl language to get the thread removed in the first place.

Instead of nothing to see here attitude. He could have handled it more professionaly. 

He evidently new there could be a problem with some. Instead of dening it from the start to Joe when he asked.

After all the man just shelled $$$ out for 100 of his chassis.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

100% bring it back please FCB but leave it locked.

It ran it's course and I believe it was a hugely insightful look into the two sides of the proverbial coin. Level playing fields are becoming increasingly difficult to find on slot boards and the thread was very much played on a level field.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree with Michael... bring it back and leave it locked.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I have to say it was good entertainment, for those of us that have been here awhile, but I'm not sure bringing it back would be terribly instructive or useful.

Tom


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

*Bring it back. Leave it Locked. Edit out the unneeded verbiage. *(Grandcheapskate) did have some useful info in his posts and there were a few other useful posts too. I have several of the chassis and while not having any issues, it could still be good reference material in the thread. My 0.02. Thank you
:wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Not needed...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bring it back, lock it, and drop everything after post #116. I believe posts #111, #115 and #116 are the meat of the issue. The thread degenerated after those posts.

It would not hurt to edit out some of the earlier posts as well if they had nothing constructive to contribute. There is much information in that thread that should not be lost, especially posts #115 and #116. I know I put a lot of thought into the posts I made and I am not ashamed of any of them.

You should not, and can not, allow either side in that debate to have their way. Ask yourself who benefits if the thread is completely removed from sight as if it never existed.

Deleting the entire thread could send the wrong message - that being "If you don't like a thread and want it removed from sight, just call people names, use vulgar language and draw others into the argument who will reciprocate". It is a VERY bad precedent to set. Everyone should be able to look at the useful parts of the thread and judge the facts for themselves. Those dragging any thread into the dirt should be banned.

It also has the potential for setting another bad precedent...that certain *VALID* subjects are off limits. Deleting this thread in it's entirety is in effect censoring all I had to say.

Everyone had the opportunity to present their facts in an adult manner. Do not punish those who took the time to contribute in a constructive manner.

Joe


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> Not needed...


Dittos^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I see nothing to be gained by bringing it back. It happened, it got ugly and has no good purpose. Let it RIP.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I to think Dan wanted it deleted and that was why he used bad words. To get it removed. fcb


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FCB, good decision on bringing back the thread, and locking it while also editing the really bad stuff. The ban was a good idea too, but it takes two to tango(tangle?) !
Just MY .02¢


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I see the thread is back and some posts must have been eliminated, so my reference points have changed. The posts used to be #111, #115 and #116, but are now somewhere in the 80s. Hopefully all the junk posts get eliminated over time leaving only those which are constructive.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey JOE ! ...Don't call MY Contributions to that Thread- JUNK Posts ! (LOL) Just kidding.... but your thread just started to get interesting when I was released on parole. And I kept my nose clean and just watched, as the fire began to grow and GROW! But there WERE/ARE many good points of interest and info in that thread, so I'm glad that it is somewhat preserved for posterity. 



Grandcheapskate said:


> I see the thread is back and some posts must have been eliminated, so my reference points have changed. The posts used to be #111, #115 and #116, but are now somewhere in the 80s. *Hopefully all the junk posts get eliminated over time leaving only those which are constructive.
> 
> * Thanks...Joe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Some had to go because of the quote. sorry fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Let it go. Like some one said, if there are questions we will have answers.
hojoe


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

smalltime said:


> Dittos^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


same here


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you fordcowboy for making the title of this THREAD "Dash tread". It reminded me of the great movie My Cousin Vinnie with the lines about the "yutes" and of course the tire tread issue. Great memories! Typos and misspells really can be wonderful things!!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

A number of makers have started to use 3D printing when they design their cars, Viper is one make that comes to mind. If your tooling is going to be made in China there are many communication, language and cultural barriers to overcome. Being able to do more of the process at home will certainly speed up the process and reduce costs.
I have just updated my article on tuning Dash cars to include the latest information. Back when articles had to be printed and mailed out publishing them was slow and expensive, now I can update my articles as soon as new information becomes available.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCUGUtR1k0cV85aWc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> A number of makers have started to use 3D printing when they design their cars, Viper is one make that comes to mind. If your tooling is going to be made in China there are many communication, language and cultural barriers to overcome. Being able to do more of the process at home will certainly speed up the process and reduce costs.
> I have just updated my article on tuning Dash cars to include the latest information. Back when articles had to be printed and mailed out publishing them was slow and expensive, now I can update my articles as soon as new information becomes available.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCUGUtR1k0cV85aWc/view?usp=sharing


Hey Rich,
I copied your PDF File article on DASH & T-Jets in general...
to my comp. hope you don't mind :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

That is OK with me. It is more convenient to have the article on your computer. Most of the article is relevent to all T-Jet type cars. Actually I started with an article about the original Aurora T-Jets and added specific information about the Dash cars. There is also another article about Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars. Each make has issues that might not be a problem with the other makes, it would become confusing (even to me!) to have an article that covered all three makes of T-Jet type cars.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Rich I have rev1 of this article, its always good to have a look at different ways that people tune cars, you just never know when you may learn something new. 

Thanks for taking the time to put all the info in 1 article and revising it as needed.

Boosted


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

When I wrote my article on tuning T-Jets I knew that there were already some good articles out there. In my view they were not always complete or up to date. My own articles are based on my personal experiences with these cars, which goes back to 1963. I should mention that I did not start entering formal HO races until 1990 or so. In any case my articles use a novel format in that they go through through the car part by part before more general issues are discussed. In addition there are hyperlinks to suppliers of parts at the end of the article. The articles are constantly being revised as I gain new insights.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is THIS what you are looking for bunky?


----------

